# Non EEA Family Member going to Germany - What's the steps ?



## FelixTheCat (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, Everyone ! I'm Brazilian and my wife in Hungrian and our son are a dual citizen.

We left Brazil on February to try the life in UK, but we are not doing well here basically because the government had a pathetic policy to say that expats are very welcomed and it's make the economy more strong, but in the practice everything here has drew to make everything get wrong so the expat can leave the country by his own wish - Specially if you are the non eea member.

As you can see...it's really works ! I'm about to give up because the mental game using conflicting rules and laws and time will win us indeed. However nobody can go back to Brazil.

Since we like actually in UK, what's the steps I need to take to go to Germany to live and work ? I will give a example using UK, so if someone can use the same format will be awesome !

1- Request a EEA FP visa (can take 2 months to 40 days depending of the country you reside)
2- Request a National Insurance Number
3- Pray for the EEA member find a job
4- After step#3, apply for a Residence Card

So, how the steps for Germany ?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

FelixTheCat said:


> Hi, Everyone ! I'm Brazilian and my wife in Hungrian and our son are a dual citizen.
> 
> We left Brazil on February to try the life in UK, but we are not doing well here basically because the government had a pathetic policy to say that expats are very welcomed and it's make the economy more strong, but in the practice everything here has drew to make everything get wrong so the expat can leave the country by his own wish - Specially if you are the non eea member.
> 
> ...



1- Get a short term Schengen Visa at the German Embassy (free of charge as family member of an EEA national).
2- Arrive in Germany, register your residence with the local municipality, make an appointment at the local Alien Department to apply for a residence card of an EEA national. If you can manage to get that done within 90 days, you do not need to show a job or health insurance. You have to at the very least book your appointment within 90 days.
3- Finding a job is rather vital in Germany, too, unless you are independently wealthy.

What exactly makes it so hard to live in the UK?

Germany is not so very different. How good is your German? Do you have any family or friends in Germany?

Please note that housing is mostly unfurnished and deposits are high (usually 3 months rent). You might be able to find temporary accommodation (somebody renting out their flat during a stay abroad, etc.) but that usually requires to pay the rent for the entire time upfront.

Good luck!


----------



## FelixTheCat (Feb 20, 2014)

ALKB said:


> 1- Get a short term Schengen Visa at the German Embassy (free of charge as family member of an EEA national).
> 2- Arrive in Germany, register your residence with the local municipality, make an appointment at the local Alien Department to apply for a residence card of an EEA national. If you can manage to get that done within 90 days, you do not need to show a job or health insurance. You have to at the very least book your appointment within 90 days.
> 3- Finding a job is rather vital in Germany, too, unless you are independently wealthy.
> 
> ...


Hey ! First, thanks a lot ! 
Well, UK is a country where the gov is always using the speach: Expats are welcome, they make our society more strong , increase our economy and bla bla bla...but this is not true. According with some solicitors, the things here was made to everything get wrong in the end, specially if you are not the EEA (if you are the family member).

My wife don't work. As IT profesional usually my salary is enough for us and she is pregnant. So , in UK she don't have much chances: No professional experience, 36y and pregnant. However I've so many opportunities here - But she need to work o I can get my residence card. In theory she don't need to work, She must be exercising the threaty rights as jobseeker, worker, employed or self employed. This is the theory because on the practice probably the form will be refused if she is not working.

In UK the law say that me as spouse I've the right to work in UK. Yes, I've the right indeed, however if someone hire me without the resident card my emplyeer will need to pay 10k GBPs in penalty fee. So, yes, I can work ! the labor market that's forbidden to hire me  Jus to short: There is a plenty of tricky things like this and I'm very sick of this.

I don't speak german , but I really wish to learn. I worked in the past for Bertelsmann Group and I've a plenty of german friends and they told me I can be hired easy as System Developer because the market really have a very high demand. So, I'm considering


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

FelixTheCat said:


> Hey ! First, thanks a lot !
> Well, UK is a country where the gov is always using the speach: Expats are welcome, they make our society more strong , increase our economy and bla bla bla...but this is not true. According with some solicitors, the things here was made to everything get wrong in the end, specially if you are not the EEA (if you are the family member).
> 
> My wife don't work. As IT profesional usually my salary is enough for us and she is pregnant. So , in UK she don't have much chances: No professional experience, 36y and pregnant. However I've so many opportunities here - But she need to work o I can get my residence card. In theory she don't need to work, She must be exercising the threaty rights as jobseeker, worker, employed or self employed. This is the theory because on the practice probably the form will be refused if she is not working.
> ...



So you're not working at the moment?

Do you have an EEA Family Permit? This already allows you to work. 

If you work, then your wife could apply for the residence card on the basis of being self-sufficient (due to your income). After sending in your application for the residence card you should get COA and since you are married it should stat that you are allowed to work.

Germany does issue the residence card relatively easily if you have all your paperwork (and get it done within 90 days, otherwise it gets just as complicated as in the UK).

How far is your wife in her pregnancy?

Please note that Germany does not have something like the NHS. If you work, then you have access to the general health insurances and your wife would be insured for free as long as she doesn't have her own income. If it takes you longer than expected to find a job, you will need some form of private temporary health insurance and I think it would be unlikely for such an insurance to cover child birth.

Just something to consider.

(On the plus side; maternity leave in Germany is up to 3 years and child care is much more affordable than in the UK.)

Every government will officially say that they welcome immigration and that it enriches the country's culture, etc., etc. That does not mean that things are made easy in practice/the nitty-gritty of daily life.

In Germany, civil servants are not required to speak any language other than German (nor do they generally have a talent or interest in it), so be prepared for German only when filling in forms, registering your residence and applying for the residence card.

I'd recommend to stick with bigger cities and towns.

Where in Germany are looking to move to?


----------



## FelixTheCat (Feb 20, 2014)

> So you're not working at the moment?


Yes, I'm  



> Do you have an EEA Family Permit? This already allows you to work.


Not really. I've a Code 1A Leave to enter - It's grants the same 



> If you work, then your wife could apply for the residence card on the basis of being self-sufficient (due to your income).


As I said..there is a plenty of valid routes in theory. This one is a good candidate to be refused  I know someone with 100k GBPs on the bank that's has been refused using this route. As I said: The only really valid root is: The EEA must be working.



> After sending in your application for the residence card you should get COA and since you are married it should stat that you are allowed to work.


Yeah ! That's my plan ! I'm in the middle of way and I can't give up now. But I'm still considering to go to Germany. I really don't like UK. 



> Germany does issue the residence card relatively easily if you have all your paperwork (and get it done within 90 days, otherwise it gets just as complicated as in the UK).


We have all the necessary paperwork  And our son is a EEA too 




> How far is your wife in her pregnancy?


3m !



> Please note that Germany does not have something like the NHS. If you work, then you have access to the general health insurances and your wife would be insured for free as long as she doesn't have her own income. If it takes you longer than expected to find a job, you will need some form of private temporary health insurance and I think it would be unlikely for such an insurance to cover child birth.


Oh ! that's really something I should consider indeed ! Really thanx ! It's easy to invalidate a huge plan with a very small detail that's nobody considered. It could make all the difference





> Just something to consider.
> 
> (On the plus side; maternity leave in Germany is up to 3 years and child care is much more affordable than in the UK.)


Great news  



> Every government will officially say that they welcome immigration and that it enriches the country's culture, etc., etc. That does not mean that things are made easy in practice/the nitty-gritty of daily life.


Yes, I could be wrong (and feel free to tell me), but I see all the time the government trying to atract ppl all over the planet (skilled people, of course) because the economy is growing fast and germany need ASAP enginners, IT professionals, health professionals. I really can see it. Unfortunately the government face difficulty to make the society understand how important it is and the society push barriers to expat trough the language. For example: The government created a site ( I can't remember now the name) in english just to attract expats - But the german employers placed the available positions in German 
It's okay..it's sad, but at least the government is trying to do the things right and really have intention to attract great people to the country. It's different then UK where the government comes with a fake speech just to pretend to be a nice country. Totally hypocrite.



> In Germany, civil servants are not required to speak any language other than German (nor do they generally have a talent or interest in it), so be prepared for German only when filling in forms, registering your residence and applying for the residence card.


You have no idea how much I wish to learn german languages ! And I want to see my son speaking in German too ! As ex employee of a huge German company I call tell you that German language open so many doors all over the world ! So, learn your language will be a pleasure 



> I'd recommend to stick with bigger cities and towns.
> 
> Where in Germany are looking to move to?


Frankfurt sounds more my style  I'ts a modern city. But my friends is telling me that Berlin is where the digital startups is. So, probably Berlin.

Hey, man ! Thanks for all the advices !!! I really appreciate it !


----------

